# Opinions/info on criollo horses? Please help!



## icklechlo (4 May 2008)

I ride a cob for a woman who is semi novice, and he is up for sale because he is only 4..5ish, and is a bit too green for her (hacking etc). She went to look at a Criollo, only imported a week ago, and got on really well with it even thought she is semi-novice, I think there were a few iffy bits, just because he was a bit nervy, but overall she really liked him. She also said he was a sort of 'black roan' is what the lady said his colouring was, but I can't seem to find any pics on the net, and I want a bit more of a visual pic!

Can anyone tell me about them? Would a criollo (I know I am generalising) need a lot of exercise and stimulation, or would they be ok on a quiet yard, schooling and hacking etc about 4/5 times a week?

General info would really be apprieciated!!

Thanks! Chloe


----------



## Eaglestone (4 May 2008)

This tells you a bit 

http://www.conquistador.com/criollo.html


----------



## Eaglestone (4 May 2008)

How about this on equineworld   
http://www.equine-world.co.uk/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=49612


----------



## druid (4 May 2008)

Contact GreasedWeasel (think her user name is the same on here) - they have a criollo stallion and I'm sure would tell you about the breed


----------



## icklechlo (4 May 2008)

Thanks, thats great, I have read a few things on the net, but most things are 'historical' rather than informative... do you know what i mean?!


----------



## Rhandir (4 May 2008)

I've come across a couple of them on my travels, neither of them struck me a a horse for a novice rider due to lack of brakes, although I have to say that for a more experienced rider who would enjoy a more foreward going horse they would be OK. Not the most attractive horse on the planet, nor I would say particularly easy to find a saddle that would fit their conformation, I suspect that you might have to have one custom made. 

The type of horse your friend is looking for would be worth it's weight in gold, they do exist but are hard to find. If we are being breed specific you might try looking in the direction of the American Quarter Horse where you are more likely to find a horse that stops instantly when you say "woah"


----------



## Super_Kat (4 May 2008)

My friend has one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and when I was on the earch for a polocrosse pony I went to  These people to try some horses and I found them to be brilliant. They all have manners to burn, most of them (I was trying out the more sporty ones so they wer a bit sharper) were lovely and quiet, had novices on them and really took care of them. can't reccomend them (and the farm in my link) enough


----------



## Gingernags (4 May 2008)

GreasedWeasels stallion is an absolute dude.  She hadn't had him long when she took him on a dressage and pleasure ride type event and he was a total angel.

He looks stunning too, he's more a red roan, chunky but not really heavy.

I've not seen much of the breed before but he's fab and converted me to them.

Looks like they are becoming very popular.  Worth a try if your friend got on with the one she tried.


----------



## amzy (4 May 2008)

My friend bought a Criollo horse last year from the Criollo dealer in Wiltshire. He is lovely and is happy to only hack now and again, a good doer and very bombproof. He's only 6 but behaves impeccably. I'm seriously thinking of buying one next year when I've saved enough money as they aren't cheap! They're mostly trained western but at the place where she bought hers she was shown how to ride and you get to pick any one you're interested in, according to your abilities.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 May 2008)

I live in Argentina. The criollo is tough as sh:t, economical to feed and are very quiet and sensible but not plods. IMO very good horses for novices.


----------



## Tia (4 May 2008)

I've met a few Criollos and yes I'd agree with the others, they are really easy horses to deal with.  They're laid back and very similar in mind-set to Quarter Horses, but aren't generally as attractive as QHs (at least not the ones I've had any dealings with).

I'd think your friend will probably do just fine on him.


----------



## westernriderH (4 May 2008)

i have a pair of criollo's, they are complete polar opposites but both generally sensible, i've not ridden them in 3 weeks, got on them and after a few minutes of freshness they're the same as if you'd ridden them every day! they're very easy to look after, i only rug them in the winter and they don't need fly rugs etc in the summer/spring/autumn. i would definitely recommend them for a novice as they have given me so much confidence, and they look pretty as well.


----------



## westernriderH (4 May 2008)

i just read the other posts, i got my two from the criollo farm in wiltshire as well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 they are western but it's very easy and it feels natural to me now.


----------



## Tharg (4 May 2008)

Are they good at jumping?

   Hhmm I wonder what the currency ratio of Euro to Argentenian money is like...


----------



## westernriderH (4 May 2008)

well one of them is really lazy and he maxes about 2ft6 if it's a spread but he is really careful. the other loves jumping, and is really bold, and he's on about 2ft9 at the moment, but i taught them both jumping and they'd never done it before, and i've only been jumping them for about 4 months, so i'd say considering that is pretty good.


----------



## westernriderH (4 May 2008)

he jumps 3ft wide jumps easily, because of their build they have a lot of power in the back.


----------



## westernriderH (4 May 2008)

http://www.bebo.com/PhotoAlbumBig.jsp?Me...toId=6728120780

http://www.bebo.com/PhotoAlbumBig.jsp?Pa...toId=7049915070

there's some pics.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
   Are they good at jumping?

   Hhmm I wonder what the currency ratio of Euro to Argentenian money is like... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, they're not known for their jumping ability and everyone is after WBs at the mo, but are used to produce polo ponies as they're very agile.
Pounds buy a LOT of pesos! You could pick up something very nice for a couple of hundred quid here!!


----------



## westernriderH (4 May 2008)

transporting them back here is expensive though.. :/


----------



## tabithakat64 (4 May 2008)

Generally lovely horses, I'd love one


----------



## KT1 (19 November 2008)

I have a Criollo - I think hes beautiful...

He is laid back - hes a dream to own and ride.


----------



## KT1 (19 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
How about this on equineworld   
http://www.equine-world.co.uk/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=49612 

[/ QUOTE ]


Thats my "Buddy"


----------

